#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Σχεδίαση ξυλοτύπων

## Mary258

Γεια σας είμαι φοιτήτρια και έχω απορία για το πως σχεδιάζονται οι ξυλότυποι, αν μπορει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφέρεσαι γενικά σε ξυλότυπους ή ειδικά μέσα από το πρόγραμμα ΡΑΦ;
Εδώ το θέμα συζήτησης είναι η σχεδίαση ξυλοτύπων μέσα από το ΡΑΦ.

----------


## Mary258

γενικά για ξυλότυπους

----------


## Xάρης

Επειδή σήμερα κανείς δεν νομίζω να σχεδιάζει στο χέρι θα χρειαστείς ένα *λογισμικό σχεδίασης 2D*. Υπάρχουν γενικά προγράμματα σχεδίασης με πιο γνωστό το AutoCAD το οποίο είναι όμως πολύ ακριβό εκτός εάν πάρεις μια δωρεάν έκδοση ως φοιτήτρια και άλλα που κάνουν τα ίδια σε 2D, πολύ πιο απλά και σε πολύ χαμηλότερη τιμή, συμβατά με αρχεία dwg και dxf. Ένα τέτοιο δωρεάν είναι το VeCAD. Με μικρό κόστος μπορείς να βρεις το ProgeCAD (από 140€+ΦΠΑ), το BricsCAD (από 450€+ΦΠΑ) το ZWCAD και πολλά άλλα.

Καλό θα ήταν να βρεις από κάποιον μηχανικό παραδείγματα πραγματικών ξυλοτύπων. Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να αναζητήσεις τον φάκελο της αδείας του σπιτιού σου ή κάποιου συγγενή σου στην πολεοδομία, αρκεί να είναι πρόσφατη κατασκευή (μετά το 1995) και να πάρεις αντίγραφα των ξυλοτύπων της στατικής μελέτης.
Επίσης, πολύ απλά αναζήτησε στο google εικόνες για το λήμμα "ξυλότυπος" και θα βρεις πολλά παραδείγματα.

Επειδή όμως κι αυτά τα σχέδια μπορεί να μην είναι πλήρη ή να έχουν και λάθη, θα ήταν καλό να προμηθευτείς κάποια σχετικά βιβλία. 
Δες το "Κτιριακά Έργα ΙΙ" και το "Οικοδομικό Σχέδιο" που διατίθενται δωρεάν ηλεκτρονικά. 
Τα βιβλία του Κωνσταντινίδη έχω ακούσει ότι είναι καλά για τον αρχάριο μηχανικό.
Τέλος, σαν πρώτη στάση θα σου πρότεινα τη βιβλιοθήκη της σχολής σου και του ΤΕΕ όπου θα βρεις και πιο εξειδικευμένα βιβλία με κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες όπως π.χ. τα κλασικά βιβλία του Leonhardt.

----------


## Mary258

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοηθεια σας!!

----------

